

Building smarter, more robust API clients - zdne
http://blog.apiary.io/2015/02/17/Utilising-API-Blueprint-in-API-Clients

======
doublerebel
Similar to this 'dynamic' query generation from .apib format, we're starting
to build API clients using Apimatic's service. I really like the concept but
wish they had a direct Apiary integration. Testing against .apib using Dredd
has already proven very useful.

The better we can build these tools, then API integrations can be more a
matter of service discovery and less manual mapping. I see a future where
semi-automatic connections are made between microservices ("MicroSaaS") based
on emerging standards in data practices. This would also help ditch REST where
it becomes inefficient in favor of websockets/protobuf/etc.

Smart discovery of API versioning also crosses my mind, Stripe's API makes
assumptions based on the user account age and inbound API call data, but
clients could be smarter too.

Thanks for sharing! We do not use Swift but the overall concepts here should
be discussed more often.

